# Canyon Nerve XC 5.0 (auch 6.0 oder höher) Erfahrung und Bilder? (2009)



## Frodo07 (28. April 2009)

Hi, da ich in Betracht ziehe mir ein Nerve XC 5.0 zu hohlen, wollte ich 1. mal eure Meinung höhren, eventuell paar Bilder sehen und mal eure Erfahrungen so höhren. 

Wäre echt genial, wenn einer was Antworten würde.


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. April 2009)

sind die nicht schon ausverkauft ? XC7,6,5
Aber XL gibts glaube ich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (29. April 2009)

Mal unabhängig davon ob sie ausverkauft sind: Ich fahr das XC6 jetzt knapp 600 km. Ich bin vom dem Bike restlos begeistert. Es fährt sich sehr gut, der Dämpfer und die Gabel super einstellbar und die Bremsen gehen auch spitze. 

Bild gibts in meinem Profil. Auf Anfrage per PN auch noch mehr.


----------



## Frodo07 (29. April 2009)

Naja, also wenn ich mir n bike kaufen will und n gutes gefunden hab, dann warte ich lieber 6wochen, anstatt mir irgend n anderes Bike zu kaufen, mit dem ich dann nicht zufrieden bin. Ich bräuchte übrigens größe L (vermutlich)


----------



## knuspi (29. April 2009)

Naja, die 6 Wochen Wartezeit sind bei Canyon schon sehr optimistisch  Ich hab auf meines mehr als 3 Monate gewartet. Hab es aber auch schon Ende November bestellt.


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. April 2009)

hmm, wenn aber ausverkauft brringt auch warten nix.
Ich wollte mir letzte Woche das XC7 bestellen.
Nach insgesamt 12 Stunden Warteschleife habe ich die Info bekommen,
dass S und M in allen drei Farben ausverkauft sind.
Auch das XC6, nach den XC5 habe ich nicht gefragt.


----------



## Frodo07 (29. April 2009)

Ja... man ist doch klar, dass sie ausverkauft sind. Aber wenn man sie bestellt, werden sie halt erst wieder neu zammengebaut und in Auftrag gegeben. Haben ja scho viele gesagt, dass das halt dann 1-3monate dauern kann, aber mei lieber warten als nacher waynen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. April 2009)

Du mißverstehst mich:
Ich habe nicht die Auskunft erhalten, dass sie nicht lieferbar sind, sondern dass sie für die Saison alle verkauft sind.
Wie in dem Threat mit den Farben weiter oben ja beschrieben ist,
wird die zu fertigende Liefermenge bereits im Herbst des Vorjahres festgelegt. Und wenn alle weg sind, sind alle weg.
Da wird nix nachbestellt. Festdefinierte Einkaufmenge = guter Einkaufs-Preis.


----------



## Frodo07 (29. April 2009)

Und was ist dann, wenn jetzt noch jemand ein bike bestellt? der bekommt dann einfch keins mehr?
Das glaubste doch wohl selber ned. Denkste Canyon hat vor, den Rest des Jahres nix mehr zu verkaufen? Im leben nie!


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. April 2009)

sorry, ich habe zu spät gesehen, dass Du auch im anderen Threat unterwegs bist.

Doch. Scheinbar ist das bei Canyon so.
Die schriftliche Bestell-/Auftragsbestätigung, die ich nach meiner Bestellung per Post erhalten habe, besagt genau dieses. Ist mir auch unverständlich, aber Canyon macht sich jetzt an die Entwicklung der nächsten Bikes fürs kommenden Jahr, die dann im Okt. fertig sind.
Im November bestellt werden müssen, im April gelifert werden und im Mai wieder weg sind.....


----------



## Frodo07 (29. April 2009)

Glaub ich trozdem ned^^
Überleg dir des mal, die Expressbikes sind die die wo halt grad schon so gut wie fertig sind. Und die anderen müssen halt erst noch gebaut werden. Aber ich glaube es auf keinen Fall, dass die dann ihre Räder noch auf der Internetseite stehen lassen würden, wenns die nimmer gäbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (29. April 2009)

Ruf halt an...


----------



## thaz (29. April 2009)

Das ist nun mal so. Sollen sie die Bikes unterm Tisch hervorzaubern? Die Kapazitäten der Rahmen sind aufgebraucht. Das ganze kannst du im Übrigen dieses Jahr bei Cube (mehrere Modelle), Liteville und ich glaube sogar Scott beobachten. Und die entfernen ihre Bikes auch nicht von der Seite 

Canyon verkauft ja noch genug Bikes dieses Jahr - mein Liefertermin ist z.B. Juli, die spätesten liegen meines Wissens bei August. Dabei handelt es sich ja i.d.R. auch um die Bezahltermine.

Und ausverkauft bedeutet: Kein Liefertermin bis zur Vorstellung der neuen Modelle, bzw. bis zur Vorstellung der Special Editions mit evtl. Komponenten aus 2010.


----------



## Frodo07 (29. April 2009)

Also wenn das tatsächlich stimmen sollte ey dann wäre das ja sowas von *******! Ey komm man da will man n Rad und dann gibts es ned. Was fürne verarsche ey. Aber ich hänge jetzt eh schon ewig in der Warteschleife, vielleicht geht ja irgendwann mal jemand ran.


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. April 2009)

tja, bin auch enttäuscht.


----------



## thaz (29. April 2009)

Es ist dieses Jahr aber auch abzusehen gewesen. Die Bike-Bravos haben Panik gemacht, dass nächstes Jahr die Preise deftig anziehen, Shimano soll angeblich von +15% gesprochen haben, bla blub und schon rennen alle in die Läden.

Hier kann man aber auch nur indirekt Canyon einen Vorwurf machen, denn es ist in den meisten Fällen ein Zuliefererproblem.

Entweder ihr wartet auf die Special Editions oder versucht euer Glück bei einem anderen Versender, oder im Bike-Laden, wobei ihr dort auch eine ziemlich große Chance auf ähnliche Prognosen habt - sofern ihr euch auch da für einen der Bestseller entscheidet.


----------



## Frodo07 (29. April 2009)

ha... ihr wart falsch gelegen!!!
bin grade nach ner dreiviertel stunde endlich durchgekommen!
der hat mir versichert, dass sie im Juli wieder ausreichende Stückzahlen  zur Verfügung haben werden!
An eurer Stelle würde ich mich auch noch mal reinhängen, und auch noch mal anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (29. April 2009)

Danke für die Info, na dann hänge ich mal rein.....


----------



## Frodo07 (29. April 2009)

am besten mit Telefon, des was n Lautsprecher hat^^ sonst verglüht einem des Ohr.


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. April 2009)

yepp


----------



## benwo (29. April 2009)

Ich habe seit Februar das Nerve XC 5 in weiss und L.
An und für sich ein klasse Teil. Bin vorher auch nur Hardtail gefahren aber vom dem Sofa-Gefühl begeistert. 

Probleme hatte ich nur mit den aufgezogenen Reifen.. Die Mountain Kings in Supersonic sind wohl eher was für Forstautobahnen. Ich hatte in den ersten 2 Monaten regelmäßig spätestens alle zwei Wochen nen Platten. Meistens kleine Durchstiche, einen Snakebite. Als es mir dann im Wald die Flanke aufgerissen hat und ich heimschieben musste hats mir gereicht und ich hab Nobby Nics drauf. Der hintere Conti hatte eh schon keine 50% Profil nach 800km mehr und der Nobby Nic hat doch deutlich mehr Grip. Seitdem keinen eizigen Platten mehr gehabt. Ausserdem klingelt die Bremse am Vorderrad nimmer  
Die Griffe sind auch schon nimmer die besten, hab mir mal die Lock-Ons bestellt.

Bild ist noch mit den alten Reifen.


----------



## Frodo07 (30. April 2009)

hm stand dann bei dir damals auf der canyon hp auch noch drinne, dass da die King reifen drauf wären? Weil jetzt steht ja drinne, dass auf dem 5er auch die Nobby Nic drauf wären, jedoch ist auf dem Bild auch der King reifen zu sehen.


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. April 2009)

Es sind Schwalbe Nobby Nic (vorne+hinten) drauf, so wie es in der Beschreibung steht. Zumindest an einem XC 5 konnte ich mich vor kurzem (paar Wochen) davon überzeugen.


----------



## Frodo07 (30. April 2009)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Scheinbar wurden jedoch zu Anfang der Serie noch die Schrottreifen von MountainKing montiert (siehe Post 21)

Welche Farbe findet ihr eigentlich besser beim 5er? 
Weiß oder Schwarz. Eigentlich tendiere ich zu Schwarz, da dieser ja Robuster sein soll. Irgendwo sieht weis auch nicht schlecht aus, aber da sieht man doch sofort jeden Dreck?


----------



## benwo (30. April 2009)

du siehts den Dreck immer sofort. Ein Mountainbike gehört doch auch dreckig 
Ich habe das weiße genommen, weil die Federgabel so oder so weiß ist.


----------



## Frodo07 (30. April 2009)

naja eigentlich wäre mir Schwarz trozdem lieber, aber wegen der verfügbarkeit ... siehe doch mal meinen anderen Thread im Canyonforum mit der Rahmengröße...


----------



## benwo (30. April 2009)

warum fragst du dann, wenn du eh schwarz willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodo07 (30. April 2009)

schau halt den anderen thread an dann weißt warum.


----------



## Frodo07 (2. Mai 2009)

hey an alle 5er fahren: wie ist denn so dieser Selle Italia FK Sattel? Taugt der einigermaßen was, oder ist das so n Holzbrett?


----------



## eifelkaiser (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo - ich hab seit Feb. den Koblenzer Restposten eines XC 6.0 SE. Also das 2008er Modell. Drauf war natürlich das "Brettharte" Selle Italia Teil.  Bretthart ist allerdings in der Eiche MAssiv Ausführung mit garantiert 20 Jahren durchtrocknung zu verstehen. Sowas von Hart und unbequem.... !

Ich habs nach ca 200km im ebay weitergegeben. Ein masochistischer Mitbürger hat´s genommen.

Statt dessen bin ich auf nen fizik Nisene umgestiegen mit dem ich problemlos 80km ohne nachwirkungen schaffe´.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Bike wirklich absolut zufrieden. Hab bis jetz ca 2500km drauf und so langsam hab ich mich auch an´s Fully gewöhnt Aber davon mal abgesehen das das NERVE wirklich Top ist würd ich im nächsten Leben wohl beim Hardtail bleiben. Mein Yellowstone ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Gruß aus der Nordeifel
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.29469.html


----------



## eifelkaiser (2. Mai 2009)

Ich such mal - dann kommen auch Fotos.


----------



## Frodo07 (2. Mai 2009)

naja, also im internet ham ja viele eher geschrieben dass der vile zu weich ist, aber kann schon sein, dass canyon da ne bissle abeänderte version vertickt


----------



## eifelkaiser (2. Mai 2009)

Jau- schlechte Erinnerungen lassen einen wahrscheinlich die Details vergessen : War ein anderer - Selle Italia XR - sorry


----------



## Frodo07 (2. Mai 2009)

oh ja! den hatte ich glaube ich jetzt an meinem Corratec drann, des ich vor kurzem wieder zurückgegeben habe - der war wirklich sauhart

hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand Erfahrung mit genau dem Sattel Selle Italia FR (nicht der TransAM).


----------



## thaz (3. Mai 2009)

Na, dann kann ich mich ja auch schon mal auf die Suche nach einem anderen Sattel begeben, der XR ist auch an meinem kommenden AM dran. Diese "Nebenkosten" finde ich ziemlich dämlich, ich vermute die verbauten Griffe sind auch totaler Schrott. 

Den FR bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Harzberti (3. Mai 2009)

Meine Erfahrung mit dem 2008er Nerve XC 6.0 SE?

Einfach Genial!! Heute erst wieder 'ne schöne Harzschleife gefahren. Ob am Berg, im Trail oder Talwärts mit dem Hirsch komme ich aus dem Grinsen nicht mehr raus.

Bilder?

Guckst Du hier: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/852

Güßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodo07 (3. Mai 2009)

naja. ich hab mich aufgrund von canyons lieferschwierigkeiten und dem schlechten service doch fÃ¼r das Radon QLT Race 4.0 entschieden! fÃ¼r 200â¬ weniger fast die selbe Ausstattung


----------



## eifelkaiser (3. Mai 2009)

Na wenn das mal kein Fehler war. . Die Standard Iridiumgriffe sind m.e. ganz o.k..


----------



## Frodo07 (3. Mai 2009)

naja canyon müsste jetzt schreiben, die räder sind morgen verfügbar, dann würde ichs mir nochmal überlegen^^


----------



## Nikkita (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch ein XC5 in schwarz wollte erst in weiß, aber da das schwarze sandgestrahlt ist und weiß nicht ist schwarz somit weniger Kratzanfällig.

Den Sitz finde ich eigentlich ziemlich angenehm.

Ansonsten ist das Bike echt top nur die Vorderebremse macht Geräusche.

Eine frage ich bin nach ca. 200km mit dem Bike gestürtzt und hab mir rechts am Lenker den Stopfen abgerissen, kann ich bei Caynon ein neuen bestellen?


----------



## Kono (4. Mai 2009)

Um mal wieder, wenigstens partiell, auf das eigentlich Thread Thema "Erfahrungen mit Nerve XC (2009)" zurück zu kommen.
Zwei Dinge sind mir da an den 2009er Modellen aufgefallen, die ich jetzt erstmal nicht so toll finde:
1. Diese E-Type Umwerfer hängen mit ihrer ganzen Mechanik und Ansteuerung voll im Dreck. Macht dehnen das nichts? Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, wie die nach einer ordentlichen Schlammpackung noch vernünftig und leichtgängig funktionieren sollen.
2. Der Bowdenzug, der den Umwerfer ansteuert, hängt "Öffnung nach oben" ebenfalls voll im Dreck. Hier vermute ich, dass sich dieser Bowdenzug schon nach kurzer Zeit mit Dreck voll und dicht setzen wird. Von wegen der Leichtgängigkeit .
Hier wäre mal ein Erfahrungsbericht hilfreich.
Gruß
Kono

BTW. Mein 2007 XC rennt wie Schnitzel. Aber ich spüre die Gier, die Gier nach mehr Federweg in mir  So'n AM wär schon schick


----------



## Frodo07 (4. Mai 2009)

naja mir kanns jetzt wayn sein, zum glÃ¼ck, hab mir das Radon Qlt Race 4.0 geholt, hat Ã¤hnliche Ausstattung teilweise sogar besser, grade 20mm weniger Federweg, dafÃ¼r aber 200â¬ billiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enjung (4. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> 1. Diese E-Type Umwerfer hängen mit ihrer ganzen Mechanik und Ansteuerung voll im Dreck. Macht dehnen das nichts? Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, wie die nach einer ordentlichen Schlammpackung noch vernünftig und leichtgängig funktionieren sollen.
> 2. Der Bowdenzug, der den Umwerfer ansteuert, hängt "Öffnung nach oben" ebenfalls voll im Dreck. Hier vermute ich, dass sich dieser Bowdenzug schon nach kurzer Zeit mit Dreck voll und dicht setzen wird. Von wegen der Leichtgängigkeit .
> Hier wäre mal ein Erfahrungsbericht hilfreich.



Moin,
meine Erfahrung (bisher ca. 150km, teilweise doch recht schlammig ):
Ja, das Teil hängt voll im Dreck, hat aber bisher tadellos seine Dienste verrichtet. Den Zug habe ich noch nicht gecheckt, bisher schaltet es sich butterweich.

Ob das dauerhaft so bleibt, kann ich natürlich noch nicht sagen.

Happy trails
Eike


----------



## steve99 (30. Januar 2010)

@benwo

na du willst wohl dein bike schon wieder verkaufen bzw. hast es...? und das nach nur einem jahr? was ist denn der grund dafür? habs nämlich gerade bei ebay gesehen...bzw. die bilder kommen mir verdammt bekannt vor! 
wenn es deins sein sollte, dann wundern mich die verschiedenen angaben zum kaufdatum... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Nerve-XC-...temQQimsxZ20100120?IMSfp=TL100120232002r20801


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein XC 6 2009 in L (M hätte besser gepasst :-(

Umbauten bisher:

-Bremsscheiben lackiert (passend zu Rahmenakzent)
-Selle Italia Yutaak XC (Filante zu verkaufen)
-Carbon Spacer 15 mm (5+10 mm Alu Spacer zu verkaufen )
-Shimano PDM 520 Pedale (Shimano PDM-424 zu verkaufen)
-LED Lenser T7 (nichts zu verkaufen)
-Klingel (Subwoofer zu verkaufen: ebay)

:-D das wäre alles, bis jetzt!


----------



## steve99 (18. Februar 2010)

@Raesfeld: danke für die bilder! ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber die weiße gabel find ich optisch nicht so schön bei dem schwarzen bike. oder sieht das in natura besser aus?

du schreibst, du hättest lieber M nehmen sollen, wie groß bist du und was fur eine SL hast du? stehe nämlich vor gleichem problem mit der rahmengröße.


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Februar 2010)

Ich finde die weiße Gabel sieht sehr schön aus. Ist aber definitiv Geschmackssache!

Also ich bin 182cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 90cm. Laut PPS von Canyon kommt der L Rahmen dabei raus. Ich komme auch damit zurecht, aber was mich stört ist, dass ich meine Arme ganz durchstrecken muss um eine angenehme Sitzposition zu finden. Und wenns mal steil bergab geht, kann ich natürlich nicht mit dem Körper nach hinten, weil ich meine Arme einfach nicht weiter verlängern kann.

Wenn man aber ausschließlich Touren fährt, sollte L auch zufriedenstellen.
Man kann natürlich über Singletrails jagen und auch enge Turns meistern, aber manchmal wird die Wendigkeit nur durch ziehen der Heckbremse erreicht (Drift). Oder man machts ganz cool und setzt bei einer Haarnadel einfach auf dem Vorderrad um, aber das erfordert Übung. Kommt aber cool


----------



## mas7erchief (18. Februar 2010)

Wie wärs mit nem kürzeren vorbau?
hat bei mir sehr gut geholfen....
bin 1 cm kleiner als du und habe 1 cm weniger schrittlänge. Ich hab zwar ein Torque aber da musste ich auf jedenfall zum L Rahmen greifen um damit noch bischen tourentauglich zu bleiben.
Hab dann L genommen und nen kurzen Vorbau verbaut...fertig!

Ich glaube wir beide haben für unsere kurzen Oberkörper ziemlich lange Beine


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Februar 2010)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Aber ich weiß nicht um wieviel ich an der Stelle kürzen soll...
Soll ich direkt einen 70mm Vorbau nehmen, oder ist das zu viel und ich sollte lieber einen in 90mm nehmen?
Kannst du mir einen empfehlen? (bitte nicht so teuer, da ich Schüler bin)


----------



## mas7erchief (18. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin von 60mm auf 40mm runter....
schau mal im bikemarkt was dir da über den weg läuft...wenns en günstiger 70er is probier den mal...findeste nen bezahlbaren 90er dann wird der halt getestet.


----------



## benwo (19. Februar 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> @benwo
> 
> na du willst wohl dein bike schon wieder verkaufen bzw. hast es...? und das nach nur einem jahr? was ist denn der grund dafür? habs nämlich gerade bei ebay gesehen...bzw. die bilder kommen mir verdammt bekannt vor!
> wenn es deins sein sollte, dann wundern mich die verschiedenen angaben zum kaufdatum...
> ...




Sorry, hab hier länger nicht reingeschaut, aber das ist nicht meines. Das Bild kommt mir aber auch bekannt vor.
Ich bin nach wie vor zufrieden mit meinem, seit Dezember stehts aber im warmen Keller und ich bin Winterschlampe gefahren bzw. darf seit 4 Wochen nicht fahren weil ich mir beim Snowboarden das Schlüsselbein gebrochen habe


----------



## knuspi (19. Februar 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon Ã¼berlegt. Aber ich weiÃ nicht um wieviel ich an der Stelle kÃ¼rzen soll...
> Soll ich direkt einen 70mm Vorbau nehmen, oder ist das zu viel und ich sollte lieber einen in 90mm nehmen?
> Kannst du mir einen empfehlen? (bitte nicht so teuer, da ich SchÃ¼ler bin)



Also ich fahre das XC auch in L bei einer GrÃ¶Ãe von 1,80 und SL 88 cm. Ich habe den Vorbau durch einen mit 75 mm ersetzt. Jetzt komm ich perfekt mit dem Bike klar. Hab die Entscheidung nicht bereut.
Ich habe wieder einen Syntace F139 genommen. Gibt natÃ¼rlich auch weitaus gÃ¼nstigere. Schau mal in der Bucht nach. Da hab ich meinen alten Vorbau dann auch verkauft und somit hat mich die Tauschaktion nur ein paar â¬ gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (19. Februar 2010)

ok bei 180cm und SL 88cm würde ich auch glaube zu L tendieren. aber ich glaube bei 179cm und SL 85,5cm sollte ich dann doch zu M greifen!? oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Februar 2010)

Nimm M. Selbst bei M hast du noch Luft nach oben, falls du noch wachsen solltest :-D
Durch das lange Oberrohr und den allgemein sehr race-orientierten Rahmen sitzt man sowieso recht gestreckt.

Hab Canyon gerade mal angeschrieben, ob die wohl meinen Vorbau gegen einen kürzeren tauschen würden, der ist immerhin noch neuwertig. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, was diesen Umtausch angeht.


----------



## Raesfeld (21. Februar 2010)

Hab mir heute einen 80mm Procraft Vorbau und einen FSA Riserbar gekauft. Beide in Weiß.
Canyon hat meine Anfrage verständlicherweise abgelehnt. 
Zusammen mit der weißen Gabel wird das bestimmt ne geile Optik abgeben!
Sobald ich weiß, ob mir die neuen Teile passen stehen meine alten zum Verkauf.
Das wären:
-Syntace F99 in 105mm mit 25,4er Klemmung
-Syntace Vector Downhill Ultralite 12 in 700mm Breite.

Ich weiß, dass das hier kein Verkaufsthread ist, aber ich bin einfach mal so frech ;-)


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Februar 2010)

So, da ist das gute Stück. Jetzt passt mir auch das L gut.
Montiert ist ein 80mm Procraft Vorbau mit 6° Steigung. Dazu ein FSA Riserbar mit 18mm Rise und 9° Kröpfung.
Ich finde, durch die weißen Komponenten ist die Gabel auch besser ins Gesamtbild integriert.
Aber überzeugt euch selbst:


(und somit stehen die alten Teile zum Verkauf s.o.)


----------

